# Anyone want to draw my betta?



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry if this seems greedy just asking for art, but I don't have any betta art yet. And I don't want to ask for Ponified Fish because of all the people on the waiting list.

So if anyone has the time, do think you could draw Jasmine? Here's her picture. Sorry about the blur, but she's turquoise blue with a a bit of red on the fins.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Sure  i'll draw her, but my camara isn't working so I can't post the pic 'till next week when it gets fixed.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Is she mostly black like that picture? Or is it blue? Closest colour I have is sky blue or aqua green


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll upload an uncoloured picture. Then when it's coloured you can have both, and choose which you prefer.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Her body is probably aqua green


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks yeh


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fully coloured! Hope you like it!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

ArticBeauty that's perfect!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

JelloBetta said:


> ArticBeauty that's perfect!!! Thanks so much!


You're most welcome! (Arctic* sorry I'm nuts when it comes to grammar)


----------

